# Μια μικρή έκφραση



## luciano46

Γέα σας,

Βρήκα αυτή την έκφραση […μου λέμε ότι *το* να ξέρεις να τρως θέλει μεράκι]. Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σημαίνει [το]. 
Ίσως είναι το άρθρο της λέξεως μεράκι ; Αν είναι έτσι γιατί είναι τόσο μακριά από την λέξη μεράκι; 
Αν κάποιος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει θα είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.


----------



## Akritas

Yes, it is not the most straightforward syntax!
Let's look at another sentence.
Το παιδί θέλει παιχνίδι. The subject of the verb 'θέλει' is 'Το παιδί'. This is exactly how you should look at 'Το να ξέρεις να τρως'; in other words it is just the subject of the sentence with its article.
This is not an uncommon suntactic structure. Here is another example of one famous ancient phrase: 'Το λακωνίζειν, εστίν φιλοσοφείν'. (Being laconic is being wise).


----------



## cougr

I have a query regarding the question under consideration and that is how is the expression 'θέλει μεράκι' best rendered in this particular case?


----------



## luciano46

Ολόκληρη έκφραση είναι [ Στην πατρίδα μου λέμε ότι το να ξέρης να τρως θέλει μεράκι]
knowing how to eat requires love
Είναι σωστό ;


----------



## cougr

Hi luciano,perhaps passion but definitely not love.Let's wait to see what the native speakers have in mind.


----------



## shawnee

From the Greek etymological dictionary:
μεράκι το [merá<k>i] O44 : 1. πολύ έντονη επιθυμία· (πρβ. πόθος): Έχω ~ να πάω στο Παρίσι. Aν το παιδί δεν έχει ~ για γράμματα, μην το πιέζεις. 2. έντονη αγάπη και φροντίδα για κτ., ιδίως για ορισμένη δραστηριότητα· (πρβ. γούστο): O παλιός μάστορας δούλευε με ~, όχι τυποποιημένα όπως ο σύγχρονος οικοδόμος. 3. (συνήθ. πληθ.) έντονα ευάρεστο συναίσθημα που συνήθ. προέρχεται από τη διασκέδαση· (πρβ. κέφι): Aπόψε ήπιε κάτι παραπάνω και ήλθε στα μεράκια. [τουρκ. merak (από τα αραβ.) -ι] Looking up _merak_ in the Turkish dictionary is also quite rewarding.
Certainly a very heightened sense of interest in whatever is being experienced.


----------



## cougr

"Certainly a very heightened sense of interest in whatever is being experienced." (Quote: by shawnee)

Spot on shawnee,but how do we condense and convey this more economically?The word 'fervour' comes to mind but I'm not really sure.


----------



## Akritas

How about 'zest'?


----------



## winegrower

Funny! Supposing that the origin of the word is turkish, I wrote merak on Google and look what came out: It is a Turkish word for "curiosity"!!


----------



## cougr

It is a Turkish word for "curiosity"!! (Quote:winegrower)

It's amazing how a language will 'adopt'  a word from another language and then give it an entirely different meaning.


----------

